# transfert des favoris



## ucasebel (14 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

 je voudrais savoir si c'était possible de transférer tous mes favoris de firefox sur mon ipad mini retina.
Si oui, quelle est la marche à suivre?
Merci pour vos conseils.
Bien à vous.
Ucasebel.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

énoncé pas clair
basculer des favoris inclus dans le firefox sur ipad vers  un navigateur d'ordi? d'autre tablette? de telephone?

ou
basculer des signets Firefox d'un ordi ( mac? pc?) de telephone? de tablette?  vers ipad


----------

